# Sam Claflin - 71st EE British Academy Film Awards (BAFTA) held at Royal Albert Hall in London, UK - February 18, 2018 (33x) Update



## Pezzie92 (27 Feb. 2018)




----------



## Pezzie92 (27 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Sam Claflin - 71st EE British Academy Film Awards (BAFTA) held at Royal Albert Hall in London, UK - February 18, 2018 (3x)*

+30


----------



## Gwenda (10 März 2018)

thx2 for Sam


----------

